# Which PSU should be better?



## ravi23071988 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have buy a new *Graphics card 9800GTX+*. 
I do nat have a good PSU.....
I m thinking about to buy a *new PSU* like..*Corsair or Coolermaster* 600W to 650W


Please Please suggest me ...........


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Which PSU should be better???????*

r u getting it new or second hand if latter then for how much for that card please post ur total budjet so that we can suggest


----------



## Cilus (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Which PSU should be better???????*



ravi23071988 said:


> I have buy a new *Graphics card 9800GTX+*.
> I do nat have a good PSU.....
> I m thinking about to buy a *new PSU* like..*Corsair or Coolermaster* 600W to 650W
> 
> ...




Get Corsair GS600 @ 4K. 9800GTX+ is a power hungry card and 500W or above is recommended. Alternative is Tagan Stonerock TG-500 80+ Bronze @ 3K.


----------



## ravi23071988 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Which PSU should be better???????*

I have paid around Rs. 5,000 on the *CARD*, I think it is a new one......
It is a *XFX 9800GTX+ 512 MB DDR3 PCI 16x1* card.
And i m thinking to invest a max of *Rs. 4,500 on PSU*..

please suggest that which brand should i go through...............??


----------



## ravi23071988 (Dec 1, 2011)

*PSU Suggestion's Required.......Please. Please Help*

*Please Please Please Help......*

_My PC Config :-_

Screen         : Samsung Syncmaster 740n 17'' LCD.
UPS             :APC Back ES 500
Motherboard :* Intel 945GCCR*
Ram            : *2 GB Kingston DDR2 *
HDD            : *Segate Barracuda 1 TB 7200 + Segate Barracuda 160 GB 7200*.
Processor     : *Intel Pentium D(Dual Core) 3.00 GHz.*
PSU            : Solitier 500w.
DVD_+ RW   : LG multi Layer
Speaker      : Creative 2.1 370 SSB
GPU            : *XFX 9800 GTX+ 512 MB DDR3 PCI 16x1*(new not installed).





Please Please Please .....friends suggest the  Best PSU.....
I m beging.......   i m new in this field...
*should i go for Corsair or CoolerMaster  ???????????????*

MY BUDGET for PSU is around Rs. 4500.
And i m thinking of wattage around 600W to 650w..........
Please friends........reply....

i m waiting to get answers ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: PSU Suggestion's Required.......Please. Please Help*

for your current config even a corsair CX430 V2 430W is sufficient but for your budget SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W for 4600(150 extra for shipping)is very good.
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Tenida (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: PSU Suggestion's Required.......Please. Please Help*

Yes go for *SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W PSU@4.6K[/B].More headroom is always better for future upgrades.*


----------



## ravi23071988 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: PSU Suggestion's Required.......Please. Please Help*

*thanx for the replyy...*


----------



## ravi23071988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Suggest me a good PSU*

Motherboard : Intel 945GCCR
Ram : 2 GB Kingston DDR2 
HDD : Segate Barracuda *1 TB 7200 *+ Segate Barracuda 160 GB 7200.
Processor : Intel Pentium D(Dual Core) 3.00 GHz.
PSU : Solitier 500w.
GPU : *XFX 9800 GTX+ 512 MB DDR3 PCI 16x*1(new not installed).



MY BUDGET for PSU is around *Rs. 4500*.
And i m thinking of wattage around 600W to 650w..........


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Suggest me a good PSU*

corsair GS600 or Seasonic SI2II 620w

why are u opening multiple posts of the same tropic


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Which PSU should be better???????*

Threads merged and locked.


----------

